# white bumps ????



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

Yesterday I cleaned my tank. wiped down the glass and pulled out the drift wood to get at the gravel. 10% water change with normal treatments. I had an outbreak of ick lost fish so these have me worried a little.







This is the where they are.







These ones are on the wood







and on the glass at the back of the tank.

None of them where on the glass yesterday and I don't remember if it was on the wood. My wife thinks there eggs and dose not want me to clean them off yet. What do you thin?


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

Sorry for the sideways pics I don't know why they did that.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Phone pix will do that if you used a phone....looks like eggs to me....perhaps snail eggs? What kind of fish do you have?


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

They look too large for Ich. I would also say they're eggs.


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

There is only 1 snail in the tank would he still lay with no mate? 
I have 3 black skirt tetras 2 black strip tetras 4 glow light tetras 1 kissing gourami 2 earth eaters 1 African clod frog 
And 2 sucker fish from Peru but we can not remember what there called.
I have a feeling the they may be from the suckers.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

not sure...what kind of snail is it? Is it a Nerite by chance?


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

My wife said its an African zebra snail.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

one of these? >>Neritina natalensis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

I have 2 Zebra snails and they have laid lots of eggs in my tank.
Attached is a photo of what the eggs looks like, they seem very similar to the ones in your photo.


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

I think so. At least it looks like him.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

though I am sure I've seen members here that have had luck with them breeding, but from reading up it appears they will only successfully breed in brackish water. If they are laid n freshwater most if any will not hatch. Dunno myself ,not an expert but Im sure more experienced help will be along soon enough. It's safe to say they are eggs though.
How did you treat the ich? with meds or salt or?


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

Can snails drop egg Asexually? It is all by him self.


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

I treated the Ick with salt.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

Yep looks like eggs. If there's adequate food supply they just start laying everywhere. It doesn't mean it's fertilized. They're a bugger to clean. Even when I scrap the egg off there's a tiny ring where the eggs were attached.


----------

